

How to Turn Your Android Smartphone into a Super Spy - luck87
http://www.effecthacking.com/2015/08/android-smartphone-super-spy.html

======
jmnicolas
My smartphone is already a super spy, with its help the NSA, GCHQ, KGB etc
already know everything they need about me ;-)

------
baldeagle
The app logger could be useful piped to my life logging google spreadsheet.

------
cek
The author uses Comic Sans as his system font?

~~~
diegomsana
my dad's old samsung android phone (guess it was a s3 mini) came with that
font as default. Yep, that sucks.

